# Garage Door Opener - simple mod



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

I needed a spot to stash my garage door opener and the wife discovered it fits right in the little cubby behind the shifter like it was meant for it. Decided I would make it look more stealth with some flat black spray paint. 

Its for a Chamberlain opener but its a rolling code transmitter, I guess you could probably use it on other openers if you could find one.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

your hvac knob controls look different than mine. Hmm just noticed, must be an eco thing


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah my ltz has different knobs to


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Smart use of the space..Good Job!!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought about putting my iphone there until I shifted into 3rd and hit it. I settled on putting it in the handle of the door. I had to throw my sunglasses in the cupholder of my door. I really wish the compartment on the dash was a bit deeper...oh well. I can live with it.


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Definitely better than clipped to a visor. As my ECO hasn't arrived yet I can't remember what the top of the cubby is like. Any chance to attach it upside down to the top of the cubby so you still have usable space for change or other small items?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

ECOsleeper said:


> Definitely better than clipped to a visor...


I disagree. Clipped to the visor, it's out of sight, not taking up any storage space and it is much easier to use... just reach up & press button as opposed to picking up out of cubby to use. To each their own...


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

ECOsleeper said:


> Definitely better than clipped to a visor. As my ECO hasn't arrived yet I can't remember what the top of the cubby is like. Any chance to attach it upside down to the top of the cubby so you still have usable space for change or other small items?


I suppose you could with some velcro or two-side tape. That cubby is so small I don't know what else I would use it for, maybe some change I guess. It could have been a good spot for a phone but I too found out it will not clear the gear shift.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

robertbick said:


> I disagree. Clipped to the visor, it's out of sight, not taking up any storage space and it is much easier to use... just reach up & press button as opposed to picking up out of cubby to use. To each their own...


 Yeah, same here. I keep my parking meter coins in that spot. Also, the new opener I have is not square but more resembles a key fob in a clip holster so its really small and round. Not sure I like it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I also keep my opener on the visor because it has one button to open my garage and another button to open the gate to my community so it is used quite a bit.
FWIW, I actually CAN put my sunglasses in the top cubby without any problem but that is probably because they are the flat aviator glasses and not wrap arounds.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Hiding the Opener...*

For years, I have added a push button to an empty switch spot on the dash and wired my opener to it. I then clip, or hang, the opener up under the dash to keep it out of sight. I opened the openers and spliced into the button contacts with a bit of wire and an plug. The switch on the dash has a mating plug. In Ohio, we have to have the registration and proof of insurance for the authorities if you are stopped, so they are usually in the glovebox with the owner's manual. This way, if a creep breaks into the car, he likely won't steal the opener (and your registration with the address on it), go to your house, and break in through the garage. It also saves the hassle with replacing the opener and re-programming everything with a new code. Hopefully, I'll be able to find a spot on the Cruze dash to easily mount a push button.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

I clip mine to the cupholder in the door so theives cant see it


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I converted to the cubby hole from the visor. I like the idea. It is out of sight and still works fine without having to take it out.


----------



## CRUZE22 (May 24, 2011)

Is there an after market programable garage door opener? Why doesn't Cruze come with them?


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Opener clipped to Visor, Post Office box key and spare change in cubby. Works for me.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> For years, I have added a push button to an empty switch spot on the dash and wired my opener to it. I then clip, or hang, the opener up under the dash to keep it out of sight. I opened the openers and spliced into the button contacts with a bit of wire and an plug. The switch on the dash has a mating plug. In Ohio, we have to have the registration and proof of insurance for the authorities if you are stopped, so they are usually in the glovebox with the owner's manual. This way, if a creep breaks into the car, he likely won't steal the opener (and your registration with the address on it), go to your house, and break in through the garage. It also saves the hassle with replacing the opener and re-programming everything with a new code. Hopefully, I'll be able to find a spot on the Cruze dash to easily mount a push button.


I just wire in a Flash2Pass system... works great, and no new buttons required. Best part, took it off the old car I traded it and put it into the Cruze in about 20 mins. total and I'm back in action.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

CRUZE22 said:


> Is there an after market programable garage door opener? Why doesn't Cruze come with them?


 You must be young. It's all about saving $$$$$$.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

rlhammon said:


> I just wire in a Flash2Pass system... works great, and no new buttons required. Best part, took it off the old car I traded it and put it into the Cruze in about 20 mins. total and I'm back in action.


Pretty slick! I like the way it ties into the vehicle. Today was a success, I learned something new!


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Pretty slick! I like the way it ties into the vehicle. Today was a success, I learned something new!


Yeah, quick and easy and good for any vehicle. I did this originally because I have a convertible and didn't want an opener visible if I left the top down. Now I have one for every car... LOVE IT.


----------



## frogwash (Sep 22, 2011)

I just bought a Flash2Pass for my Harley... I also picked up one for the Cruze I just purchased. Our previous car had a garage door opener built in and thought this would be a great alternative! rlhammon could you please give me a hint on what wire you tapped into on your cruze? and where you mounted the transmitter?

Thanks!!!


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

wow, this is a waste of server space. a 'MOD" seriously?


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

getblended said:


> wow, this is a waste of server space. a 'MOD" seriously?


It was described as pretty 'simple' mod and the thread started long ago when everyone was taking delivery of their cars. Thanks for 'valuable' feedback.


----------



## Marshall Media (Jul 31, 2011)

Went to the Flash2Pass website, where you can download installation instructions for specific cars. They didn't have instructions for installing in a Chevy Cruze. Which Chevy instructions should be used instead? Cobalt?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Marshall Media said:


> Went to the Flash2Pass website, where you can download installation instructions for specific cars. They didn't have instructions for installing in a Chevy Cruze. Which Chevy instructions should be used instead? Cobalt?


The general instructions should work...seems pretty simple.


----------



## slash2000 (Apr 1, 2013)

Lack of storage is a HUGE issue for me on my LTZ. No place to store sunglasses (easily). I decided to keep my loose change in the "smoker's package." The ashtray is like a cup with a lid on it. I put my change in there and keep it in the cup holder on the driver door. I was kinda hoping the mylink system would allow me to program my garage door opener and gate remotes so that i wouldn't have to have them in the car, too.


----------

